# Help making a decision



## Baylee_Bonfire (Nov 25, 2014)

Two weeks ago, I bought a refurbished Kindle fire hD 8.9 inch.  At first very happy, but noticed it was not letting me download newer apps
and was locking up.

I am sending it back today.

In my basket, I have narrowed it down to KINDLE HDX new 8.9 inch, KINDLE HDX 8.9 refurbished or the 7 HDX.  I do want cellular.

Any input would be helpful.

I have the ipad mini and enjoy that size.

Mostly for web browsing, email, and hulu.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you think you'll be carrying it around, the 7" might be more convenient. (And since you say you're going to get the cellular option, it sounds like you will be.  I have both the 7" HDX and the 8.9" HDX.  If you want it for home use, the 8.9" is excellent.  But even on the 7", browsing is very readable and videos look great.

And welcome to KBoards!

Betsy


----------



## Baylee_Bonfire (Nov 25, 2014)

*Thank you Betsy. I did find the 8.9 cumbersome.

Anything beats watching video's on my iphone 4.

I also have the Nexus 5 (5 inch screen) and it also seems small.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you'll like the 7".  I use it a lot more than I use my 8.9".

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd agree with Betsy: if you plan to carry it with you regularly, the 7" is going to be more convenient. Unless you just always carry a very large bag. 

OTOH, there's a keyboard case that you can get for the new HDX which makes it very nice for email and such like where you want to be able to do more than hunt and peck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd agree with Betsy: if you plan to carry it with you regularly, the 7" is going to be more convenient. Unless you just always carry a very large bag.
> 
> OTOH, there's a keyboard case that you can get for the new HDX which makes it very nice for email and such like where you want to be able to do more than hunt and peck.


I love my bluetooth keyboard with my Fires, both 7 and 8.9" (as well as my iPads). If you have one already, you can pair it with the Fire. I have this one which can switch between devices with the touch of one key



Logitech Bluetooth Illuminated Keyboard K810 for PCs, Tablets, Smartphones - Black


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

...Although the HDX 8.9 is -- I believe -- the only Fire tablet with Dynamic Light Control in Reading Mode.  This is a primary reason why I'm being pulled toward the larger model.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I went with the 7 inch size (HD, but same idea) because I read in bed, and the 7"  feels close to a normal book in size. I had a 10" (dif brand) and it was just too big to be comfortable in bed with. 

Just another angle to consider.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like the seven inch HDX is what you are settling on, which is fine. I'll mention that I have both the seven inch and 8.9 inch (I am weak!), and I don't find the 8.9 inch appreciably more difficult to carry, and a lot easier to type and click accurately on! I seem to have fat fingers. Neither is truly convenient to tote, but the 8.9 is really no worse imo. Beside the dynamiclighting mentioned, are there any other differences that matter to you? My memory is that the latter model is the only one with a rear camera, but you may not care (I don't).

Either size is a good choice.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

We also have the 8.9 and the 7.  Both are great, but I use the larger one more often.  I have traveled with it quite a bit and it is not difficult to tote. I also much appreciate the larger screen.  We recently purchased the 6" HD model.  The kids like it better than I do, although I brought it along on a recent road trip and it sufficed.  If my eyes were younger 😢 I think it would be fine.


----------

